# Should I keep my 2005 X-Trail?



## scotfor (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have a Canadian 2005 X-Trail that I bought new. I have had numerous problems and only 133k of easy use.

So far:
3 wheel bearings.
2 tie-rod ends.
4 brake jobs.

and now I am told that both front lower ball joints are gone and I need to replace both lower control arms.

For those of you that have models older than 2005, I'd appreciate knowing what your experience has been.
Short form - I am trying to find out what else will go wrong in the future.

I am at the point where I am considering unloading it, but if I can get the thing stabilized I will stick with it.

Any feedback appreciated.

thx,
Scott


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a 2003 diesel X Trail with 141k miles. Owned it for 4 years.
Like you, mine has had wheel bearings replaced and all discs and pads. I replaced discs and pads myself.
I suspect a front bearing and CV joint are on their way out.
Since the engine, transmission, turbo and inter-cooler are all behaving at the moment(famous last words), I am happy to squeeze as many miles as I can out of it. It wont be worth much as a trade in, so the decision for me is how much will it cost to repair, compared to how much I would have to lay out for a replacement vehicle.
As long as the repair costs are within reason, I don't mind keeping my wagon rolling along for as long as possible!
The problems you seem to have experienced do not seem as bad as some of the horror stories on this forum. 
Mike


----------



## dfroach (Oct 30, 2011)

My Canadian 06 has about 32,000 on it.
When did your wheel bearings go?
What else should I be looking for?
The brakes are like new.
Any ideas about tire noise?


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

I guess I'm pretty fortunate, 2005 XTrail bought new July 2005 and it has approx 120k on it now. I just did the rear brakes for the 2nd time, the fronts have been done once and I also just replaced the battery. The rear wheel arches were replaced under warranty for rust. Other than that it has all been just the usual routine fluid changes, bulbs, wipers, tires, etc.


----------



## Gregger (Mar 15, 2011)

I purchased an 06 bonavista back in Dec 2010 with 50k . Replaced one front wheel bearing ( under warranty ) before it was up in July . It's considered part of the power train . It's been great so far , just scheduled maintenance although just put a new set of tires on it to replace the Dunlop 17" .


----------



## scotfor (Oct 15, 2011)

dfroach said:


> My Canadian 06 has about 32,000 on it.
> When did your wheel bearings go?
> What else should I be looking for?
> The brakes are like new.
> Any ideas about tire noise?


Here is my history with the X-Trail:

Full brake service done at 34K
Brakes (pads and calipers) seized at 60K
Rear rotors replaced at 61K
Front rotors/pads replaced at 65K
Front rotors replaced 89K: rotors are warped
Rear parking brake seizes and explodes - need to replace all rear brake rotor, pad and shoe.
Right tie-rod end 104K
Rear right wheel bearing 104K
Left front wheel bearing 113K
Front rotors and pads replaced 128K: rotors are warped
Right front wheel bearing 130K
Left and right lower ball joint/control arm 134K
Left tie-rod end 134K

and now the crankshaft position sensor is causing the check engine light to come on. 134K

Anyone want to buy a POC X-Trail?

And none of this mentions doors that freeze shut in the winter-
(repeated replacement of door locking mech never has fixed),
Door open switches that freeze in the winter,
Seat heater switches in the stupidest place possible (but now I am starting to rant, so I'll stop)

Other than all this, it is a fine vehicle to drive.


----------



## Bellavia (Jan 2, 2012)

Gregger said:


> I purchased an 06 bonavista back in Dec 2010 with 50k . Replaced one front wheel bearing ( under warranty ) before it was up in July . It's considered part of the power train . It's been great so far , just scheduled maintenance although just put a new set of tires on it to replace the Dunlop 17" .


Hi Gregger,

How is you 06 Bonavista doing now? Any other part replaced or serviced since then?


Thanks!


----------

